# Black drum



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Went fishing after work, caught some fish, now I am eating soup because I am hungry.


----------



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

How those taste compared to their red cousins?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I only eat their souls with my camera


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey get out of my fishin spot! scram!  seriously, nice fish, i have gotten skunked the last few times out there. What type of bait were ya using?

TRP


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

looks like a good fight, congrats


----------



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

todd said:


> i only eat their souls with my camera


lol


----------

